# RIP Cliff Stamp



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 29, 2021)

I know many here may not recognize the name or his influence but Cliff was an influential if not polarizing figure in the general knife community for many years. There seemed to always only be two kinds of knife people with Cliff: Love or Hate. But I always respected him even when I didn't agree with him. As a pocket/sporting knife enthusiast, I found his videos many years ago. Then I found his posts on line in a very large forum where opinions are, well... Let's just say Cliff started his own forum. But Cliff was that _first dude_ who made me start really thinking about knives and steels and geometries. He fueled that fire in me to learn more and make _educated_ decisions for myself. Again, I didn't always agree with, or Hell, even understand him, but I respected him.

As @Deadboxhero so rightly points out in this video, Cliff was a pioneer. It's rough out there busting open passes for others to follow. Shawn is also a pioneer whom I have massive respect for and his words of reverence and wisdom are spot on.

I've always been fascinated by the prevalent disconnection between the sporting and culinary knife worlds. Gentleman like Cliff, Shawn, @Larrin and many others are bridging that gap.

RIP Cliff and thank you.


----------



## Kippington (Jun 29, 2021)

I will miss the amusing, argumentative posts he always seemed to attract. RIP


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 29, 2021)

I am still shocked. RIP.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 30, 2021)

Holy Smoke, I wasn't ready for that. We've lost a rebel, an original thinker, and in many ways a leader. R.I.P. Cliff Stamp. I truly enjoyed listening to his thoughts on things such as "Plateau Sharpening" Very interesting individual.


----------



## Walla (Jun 30, 2021)

I was gobsmacked when I heard of his death this evening... he'll be missed.

Take care

Jeff


----------



## Larrin (Jun 30, 2021)

Very shocking for sure. I'm happy he was able to help edit my book. He always had something interesting to say, even when he made me mad.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jun 30, 2021)

I got the itch after most of the fireworks happened but was entertained and informed by the man. Truly a loss to nerds like me.


----------



## Cmfuen (Jun 30, 2021)

I’ll certainly miss his point of view and insights. RIP


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2021)

I first ran into Cliff at Bladeforums when they first opened their doors (late 90's?) and almost instantly found myself arguing with him, even when I didn't know what I was arguing about. For some reason I butted heads with Cliff but I was far from the first or last to do that. Funny story is that Larrin actually got me to stop arguing with Cliff online, when he messaged me (back at Knifeforums?) saying some kind words about him after having seen he and I sparring over at BF, basically saying that he's not that bad...or something to that effect. Larrin was a youngster back then but intelligent/insightful, in many ways, well beyond his years. I think it was a year or so later that Cliff and BF had an irretrievable breakdown of some sort and he started up his own forum, around the same time that I started KKF (for a similar reason...LOL). I lost track of Cliff over the years except for the occasional video I'd run across but if I'm being honest I'd have to say that I still don't agree with most of what he said yet it's still sad for me to hear of his passing. RIP Cliff


----------



## phoka (Jun 30, 2021)

Very sad news indeed. I remember watching his videos and being amazed at his knowledge. RIP


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 1, 2021)

He may have been one of the worst explainers of all time, but I've legitimately gotten some additional insights from his videos that I continue to use. You really need a solid base of knowledge before you find his work though. Easy to get turned around.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 1, 2021)

When Shawn Houston makes a video commemorating you and the likes of Dr. Larrin Thomas, Sal Glesser and Phil Wilson (another forum) take the time to share their thoughts on your passing, I'd say you lived a pretty damn impactful life. That's some fine company to be sure.


----------



## KingShapton (Sep 28, 2021)

I just saw this thread and am shocked!

I wasn't even aware of Cliff Stamp's demise.

Although I do not agree with all of his views, I have learned a lot from his thoughts and have always enjoyed dealing with his experiences.

R.I.P. Cliff, your death is a shock and a loss. I wish you from the bottom of my heart that you are in a better place now!


----------



## KingShapton (Dec 4, 2022)

In addition to the topic here - Unfortunately, the Cliff Stamp Forum is no longer online. The domain cliffstamp.com has expired and unfortunately all content there is lost.

It's a bit like part of Cliff Stamp's legacy has been lost... shame on that!!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 4, 2022)

Maybe preserved on an archive server? I don't remember the name of the main on right now.


----------



## Walla (Dec 4, 2022)

It is available using the Wayback machine archive ... Search for http://www.cliffstamp.com/knives/forum/

Take care
. Jeff


----------



## KingShapton (Dec 4, 2022)

Walla said:


> It is available using the Wayback machine archive ... Search for http://www.cliffstamp.com/knives/forum/
> 
> Take care
> . Jeff


Thanks for the tip, unfortunately only part of it is archived there, but I'll have a look around in the next few days


----------

